# Hello! from your newest Tugger



## ogzy1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey Tuggers,

Newest newbie here, wish I had found this sight before I bought Disney retail:annoyed: 
Off to Disneyworld tomorrow staying at OKW, anyone have advise for me?
9 nights, spending 7 in the World and 2 at Universal to brave the crowds for Harry Potter. Help me now(sigh)

My trip was cut short and we have 5 adult Magic your way(one park a day) with Waterparks and more option that will have at least 3 or 4 days left, depending on how long I last. Can I offer these to the tuggers for only 250.00 total? Hope I am not breaking the rules here, but I have gotten so much good info I just want to give back. I can meet in Orlando Fri 10.15.10 early as we head out to Universal.

Again thanks for all the good info.


----------



## capjak (Oct 7, 2010)

First I do not think you would be able to give to someone else with different finger print?

Second just go to customer service at a park and upgrade them to no expiration tickets than if you go back they will still be valid.


----------



## Carol C (Oct 26, 2010)

ogzy1 said:


> Hey Tuggers,
> 
> Newest newbie here, wish I had found this sight before I bought Disney retail:annoyed:
> Off to Disneyworld tomorrow staying at OKW, anyone have advise for me?
> ...



Did ya have a good time? Welcome to TUG!


----------



## ogzy1 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Had a great time at OKW*

Had a great time and loved OKW. great time to visit DW. Has any one stayed in the tree houses? We would like to go again in a couple of years.


----------



## blondietink (Nov 4, 2010)

We were there from October 17th - 24th.  It was awesome!  Best weather we have ever had .... no rain even forecast, mid 80's every day, Mickey's Not So Scarey Halloween Party, Food & Wine Fest, low crowd levels .... what more could you ask for?


----------



## rhonda (Nov 4, 2010)

Welcome, ogzy1!



ogzy1 said:


> Has any one stayed in the tree houses?


We enjoyed a Treehouse week in early Dec 2009.  Lovely -- lots of theming but with some compromises (queen bed in master not a king, only 2 bathrooms).  I loved it for four adults, could even see comfortably sleeping 6 -- but I'd feel far too crowded filling it to max occupancy (9).


----------

